# virallistaa itsensä



## belisario

Does it mean "to become official" or just "to establish itself"?

Context: _Espanjalainen humppaseura Frente Humppa on virallistanut itsensä_.


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, it means "to establish itself". The society may already have existed in some form, but now they have made their position official.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Yes, it means "to establish itself". The society may already have existed in some form, but now they have made their position official.



In US English, we would say _to_ _become incorporated_.


----------



## belisario

Kiitos paljon!


----------

